# [gelöst] LDAP Samba als PDC fehler beim anlegen der Domäne

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Habe hier einen LDAPserver in Betrieb. Jetzt soll ein auch Samba als PDC dazukommen. Ich hab hierfür smbldaptools vewendet. Habe sämtlichen Werte in die smb.conf und in die smbldap.conf, smbldap_bind.conf eingetragen. Die Domän ID kann ich auf der Konsole auslesen. Aber wenn ich mit den smbldaptools die Domäne anlegen lassen möchte, kommt folgende Meldung:

```
entry dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry ou=users,ou=people,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry ou=machines,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry ou=Idmap,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry uid=root,ou=users,ou=people,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry uid=nobody,ou=users,ou=people,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Domain Admins,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Domain Users,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Domain Guests,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Domain Computers,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Administrators,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Account Operators,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Print Operators,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Backup Operators,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

entry cn=Replicators,ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc already exist. 

adding new entry: ou=sambadomaene=OSIT.CC,dc=tuxi,dc=cc

failed to add entry: attribute 'sambaNextRid' not allowed at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 499, <GEN1> line 241.

Please provide a password for the domain root: 

Changing UNIX and samba passwords for root

New password: 

Retype new password:
```

Bis auf die Domäne wird alles angelegt. Es muss hier irgendein Berrechtigungsproblem vorliegen, denn auch hier kommt der Fehler:

```
smbclient -L localhost

Enter root's password: 

session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
```

oder

```
smbpasswd -a root
```

oder

```
net rpc info

Enter root's password:

Could not connect to server ITMGMT

The username or password was not correct.

Connection failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
```

Ich hab natürlich mit "smbpasswd -w geheim" das LDAP-Passwort übertragen. Irgendwo hats da was...

Hier ist noch meine smb.conf

```
[global]

   workgroup = tuxi.cc

   server string = Samba PDC

   netbios name = itmgmt

   security = user

   encrypt passwords = yes

   load printers = yes

   max log size = 50

   passdb backend = ldapsam:ldap://itmgmt.tuxi.cc

   ldap admin dn = cn=Manager,dc=tuxi,dc=cc

   ldap passwd sync = yes

   ldap machine suffix = ou=machines,dc=tuxi,dc=cc

   ldap User suffix = ou=users,ou=people,dc=tuxi,dc=cc

   ldap Group Suffix = ou=windowsusergroups,ou=group,dc=tuxi,dc=cc

   ldap ssl = off

   idmap backend = ldap:ldap://itmgmt.tuxi.cc

   idmap uid = 10000-20000

   idmap gid = 30000-40000

   add user script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-useradd -m "%u"

   add machine script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-useradd -w "%u"

   add group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupadd -p "%g"

   add user to group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupmod -m "%u" "%g"

   delete user from group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupmod -x "%u" "%g"

   set primary group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-usermod -g "%g" "%u"

   delete group script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-groupdel "%g"

   delete user script = /usr/sbin/smbldap-userdel "%u" -r "%u"

   local master = yes

   os level = 65

   domain master = yes

   preferred master = yes

   domain logons = yes

   wins support = yes

   dns proxy = no

[netlogon]

   comment = Network Logon Service

   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

   guest ok = yes

   browseable = no

   write list = root

[profiles]

   path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

   writable = yes

   browsable = no

   create mode = 0644

   directory mode = 0755

   guest ok = yes

[homes]

   path = /home/%U

   browseable = no

   valid users = %S

   read only = no

   create mask = 0664

   directory mask = 0775

[public]

   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/public

   public = yes

   read only = yes

   browseable = yes

   write list = @users

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = no

   writable = no

   printable = yes
```

Ich natürlich versucht die Domäne im LDAPACCOUNTMANAGER anzulegen. Das hat ja auch geklappt. Aber hilft natürlich nicht viel. Wenns nicht richtig kommuniziert. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Mon May 21, 2012 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

So, das Teil läuft endlich. 2 Probleme waren:

1. kann aus irgendeinem mir unbekanntem Grund die Domäne mit den SMB-Ldaptools nur an oberster Stelle im Direcotry geschrieben werden. 

2. hat der Standardsuffixeintrag in der SMBconf gefehlt. 

Danach hat es sofort funktioniert. Jetzt kommen noch die Feinheiten....  :Smile: 

lg

boospy

----------

